# wanted: DuPont Real Touch Elite laminate



## rajoyce (Jul 2, 2014)

I was having my drain lines jetted and one line backed up and flooded my bathroom. Water went under a wall into the kitchen and out the door into the hall. About 100 sq. ft. of 500 sq. ft. was damaged but the insurance people pulled out 230 sq. ft. The material is DuPont Real Touch Elite gunstock color ( identity on box is FG8050 ). It was a special order from Home Depot. I have searched the web, run "wanted" ads on several sites and am on the verge of giving up. DuPont and HD say the material is discontinued and they know of no stockpiles anywhere I need 300 to 400 sq. ft. and will buy all in one large lot or several smaller ones. Depending on location, I will pick it up or pay for shipping. I will even consider used material if it is in good condition. It's hard to understand why it was discontinued when it was such a great looking and durable floor. Any help will be much appreciated.
rayjoyce


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Tried Craigs list and Bob Villa's web site?
Sure hope you did not use laminate in a bathroom, very bad idea. As you found out one water leak and it's trash.


----------



## rajoyce (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks joecaption, 
I have tried both craigslist and Bob Vila's websites. Left want ads at both. No, I didn't use laminate in the bathroom - it's ceramic tile.

rayjoyce


----------



## eerich (Oct 7, 2014)

*DuPont Real Touch*

I've got 14 boxes of the real touch elite but its antique oak.


----------



## Bhose (Dec 19, 2014)

*DuPont real touch flooring*

Is there any of the 14 boxes left. If so, please contact me.


----------



## Bhose (Dec 19, 2014)

*DuPont real touch classic flooring*

Do you have any boxes left?
If so please contact me. Thanks


----------



## dan3eyes (Jan 19, 2015)

*Antique Oak Real Touch Laminate Flooring*

I need just 4 boxes of Real Touch Laminate Fllooring - Antique Oak.


----------



## slynn54 (Mar 3, 2015)

eerich, if you still have some of that Antique Oak available, please reply back to me. Thanks.


----------



## fogawee12 (Apr 13, 2015)

*Looking for Travertine real touch elite*

Looking for 2 boxes of Real touch Elite Tavas travertine. Please let me know if you have any.


----------



## kitchenkathy (Apr 14, 2015)

*Also looking for Dupont Real Touch Elite preferably Antique Oak*

I am also looking for Real Touch Elite flooring for a project in my kitchen. My preference is Antique Oak but will take any color. One box would probably due.Please let me know if you have any. Thanks


----------



## allilamb (Sep 7, 2015)

I have 2 unopened boxes and 1 partial box of the DuPont Real Touch Elite Tavas Travertine.


----------



## kitchenkathy (Apr 14, 2015)

*Dupont Real Touch Elite flooring*

Thank you so much allilamb for your reply. 

Since I was unable to find the DuPont Elite flooring, I went ahead and replaced my kitchen floor reluctantly. I now also have the Elite flooring that was taken off if anyone wants it. I am not exactly sure of the color, but it has a grain that went well with my oak cabinets. 

Loved that flooring!!


----------



## tstockler (Nov 8, 2015)

Looking for some Dupont Red Oak if anyone runs across it.

Kitchenkathy, do you still have the material you removed?


----------



## kmelvin (Dec 23, 2015)

I am looking for 7 boxes of DuPont Real Touch Elite Laminate Flooring in Antique Oak. A little less may work so let me know if you have anything. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## DennisS (Jan 26, 2016)

*Any Tavas Travertine still available?*



allilamb said:


> I have 2 unopened boxes and 1 partial box of the DuPont Real Touch Elite Tavas Travertine.


Do you still have some DuPont Real Touch Elite Tavas Travetine left?


----------



## DennisS (Jan 26, 2016)

*Tavas Travertine*



DennisS said:


> Do you still have some DuPont Real Touch Elite Tavas Travetine left?


Sorry, the correct spelling is Travertine.


----------



## Rob704 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Looking for Dupont Montreal Gunstock laminate*

Needing 16 boxes of Dupont Montreal Gunstock laminate flooring model #FL143710 8mm 46 1/2 X 11 1/2. can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## wazzu83 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: Any Tavas Travertine still available?*



DennisS said:


> Do you still have some DuPont Real Touch Elite Tavas Travetine left?


Just saw this post asking about Dupont Real Touch Elite Tavas Travertine flooring.

I have 4 unopened boxes. Are you still in need?


----------



## dupontneeded (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Dupont Real Touch Elite flooring*

I need a few boxes of Dupont laminate flooring --color Merbau Block (Model #FG8010). Anyone have extra boxes or know a source to locate them?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Bawhb Veeeeela's website includes a clearinghouse for surplus and discontinued flooring. 

Have a look and good luck: https://www.bobvila.com/forum/flooring-stairs#.WVJtHDhtns0
.
.


----------



## Michael tesa (Mar 8, 2021)

rajoyce said:


> I was having my drain lines jetted and one line backed up and flooded my bathroom. Water went under a wall into the kitchen and out the door into the hall. About 100 sq. ft. of 500 sq. ft. was damaged but the insurance people pulled out 230 sq. ft. The material is DuPont Real Touch Elite gunstock color ( identity on box is FG8050 ). It was a special order from Home Depot. I have searched the web, run "wanted" ads on several sites and am on the verge of giving up. DuPont and HD say the material is discontinued and they know of no stockpiles anywhere I need 300 to 400 sq. ft. and will buy all in one large lot or several smaller ones. Depending on location, I will pick it up or pay for shipping. I will even consider used material if it is in good condition. It's hard to understand why it was discontinued when it was such a great looking and durable floor. Any help will be much appreciated.
> rayjoyce


By


rajoyce said:


> I was having my drain lines jetted and one line backed up and flooded my bathroom. Water went under a wall into the kitchen and out the door into the hall. About 100 sq. ft. of 500 sq. ft. was damaged but the insurance people pulled out 230 sq. ft. The material is DuPont Real Touch Elite gunstock color ( identity on box is FG8050 ). It was a special order from Home Depot. I have searched the web, run "wanted" ads on several sites and am on the verge of giving up. DuPont and HD say the material is discontinued and they know of no stockpiles anywhere I need 300 to 400 sq. ft. and will buy all in one large lot or several smaller ones. Depending on location, I will pick it up or pay for shipping. I will even consider used material if it is in good condition. It's hard to understand why it was discontinued when it was such a great looking and durable floor. Any help will be much appreciated.
> rayjoyce





rajoyce said:


> I was having my drain lines jetted and one line backed up and flooded my bathroom. Water went under a wall into the kitchen and out the door into the hall. About 100 sq. ft. of 500 sq. ft. was damaged but the insurance people pulled out 230 sq. ft. The material is DuPont Real Touch Elite gunstock color ( identity on box is FG8050 ). It was a special order from Home Depot. I have searched the web, run "wanted" ads on several sites and am on the verge of giving up. DuPont and HD say the material is discontinued and they know of no stockpiles anywhere I need 300 to 400 sq. ft. and will buy all in one large lot or several smaller ones. Depending on location, I will pick it up or pay for shipping. I will even consider used material if it is in good condition. It's hard to understand why it was discontinued when it was such a great looking and durable floor. Any help will be much appreciated.
> rayjoyce


----------



## Michael tesa (Mar 8, 2021)

rajoyce said:


> I was having my drain lines jetted and one line backed up and flooded my bathroom. Water went under a wall into the kitchen and out the door into the hall. About 100 sq. ft. of 500 sq. ft. was damaged but the insurance people pulled out 230 sq. ft. The material is DuPont Real Touch Elite gunstock color ( identity on box is FG8050 ). It was a special order from Home Depot. I have searched the web, run "wanted" ads on several sites and am on the verge of giving up. DuPont and HD say the material is discontinued and they know of no stockpiles anywhere I need 300 to 400 sq. ft. and will buy all in one large lot or several smaller ones. Depending on location, I will pick it up or pay for shipping. I will even consider used material if it is in good condition. It's hard to understand why it was discontinued when it was such a great looking and durable floor. Any help will be much appreciated.
> rayjoyce


We have 12 boxes of Tabasco [email protected] per box


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Michael - you are responding to a 7 year old thread - I think they have it solved by now.
(O/P has not been back since July-2014)


----------



## Michael tesa (Mar 8, 2021)

rajoyce said:


> I was having my drain lines jetted and one line backed up and flooded my bathroom. Water went under a wall into the kitchen and out the door into the hall. About 100 sq. ft. of 500 sq. ft. was damaged but the insurance people pulled out 230 sq. ft. The material is DuPont Real Touch Elite gunstock color ( identity on box is FG8050 ). It was a special order from Home Depot. I have searched the web, run "wanted" ads on several sites and am on the verge of giving up. DuPont and HD say the material is discontinued and they know of no stockpiles anywhere I need 300 to 400 sq. ft. and will buy all in one large lot or several smaller ones. Depending on location, I will pick it up or pay for shipping. I will even consider used material if it is in good condition. It's hard to understand why it was discontinued when it was such a great looking and durable floor. Any help will be much appreciated.
> rayjoyce


----------



## nd10700 (11 mo ago)

allilamb said:


> I have 2 unopened boxes and 1 partial box of the DuPont Real Touch Elite Tavas Travertine.


Do you still have 2 boxes?


----------



## Wes Terner (10 mo ago)

Please anyone, I am in need of 4+ boxes of DuPont Real Touch Elite. Red Oak for a repair job
all answers are appreciated
Dennis


----------

